# Mixing coal tar epoxy



## Margaritavirl (May 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Thanks to those who provided some insight into the dock repairs mentioned on another thread. 
Grinder worked great to remove rust, we are now ready to apply the coal tar epoxy. 
It needs to be mixed extremely well according to everything I've read but I have a concern. 
Mixing paddle for the drill says be careful the Sparks from the drill can cause flammable liquids to ignite. 
Resin warning label says caution don't expose to sparks or flames. 
I've been told the shop where we bought it mixes with a drill bit of course I'm worried.
Is there such thing as a drill that sparks and one that doesn't?
Thoughts from anyone who has mixed this stuff before?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

No idea what exactly you're mixing so my answer is strictly in response to the sparks from the drill...

All drills create sparks inside them, but rarely outside the body of the drill. Add to that, the fact that the mixing paddle is a couple feet long, and so naturally, the drill will be a couple feet above whatever you're mixing. If it was me, I wouldn't worry about it...but I suppose the chance is always there. The very VERY slight chance....


----------



## Margaritavirl (May 3, 2015)

Thanks jproffer. We will be mixing outside so that's gonna help dissipate the fumes as well I suppose.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I've mixed it on 5 gallon pails, with a big paddle stick, 'n a 1/2" Milwaukee hole hawg, in a shop, smokin' a cigarette,...

I also don't get overly excited when the state of California issues a cancer warnin',...... 

If ya flipped a butt into yer roller tray of coal tar epoxy,.... it'd go out,....


----------



## Margaritavirl (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Bondo. tackling something new is a lot easier with helpful advice from those who have been there done that!


----------

